
Show HN: Vim-zen – Barebones vim plugin manager w/ multithreading. - prakashdanish
https://github.com/prakashdanish/vim-zen
======
prakashdanish
A lot of people are asking why how is this different from vim-plug. Well, I
never came around to use features offered by vim-plug other than install,
update & remove. So I wrote this nifty yet functional plugin manager with
multithreading support for vim8/nvim.

